# heres the latest falling compilation



## murphy4trees (Jun 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4g0IxZL7xwo

enjoy !


----------



## ctrees4$ (Jun 15, 2010)

Wow!!! 23 views and everyone is speachless.:camera:


----------



## crotchrot (Jun 17, 2010)

*nice job*

Don't care what they say bout you. Nice job getting it done. 

On the ground as fast as possible, cleaned up and check in hand.
Certainly know the fine line as to; " what you can get away with ".

Cool videos  Peace


----------



## newsawtooth (Jun 28, 2010)

*Eastern D. Douglas Dent*

Nice video Murph. What's the story with the cut you made on one of the spars while climbing? Why did you make the back cut several inches below the face cut? Does it help force the wood away from the spar and targets? Some gutsy cuts, nicely done.


----------



## murphy4trees (Jun 29, 2010)

I call that the step back cut and other than the one you're talking about, I have only used it as a falling cut.. the only reason I used it in the tree was becasue I hit metal on the bore cut.. wanted to get below the metal, so went as low as I could without leaving enough step to hang up and cause the tips to come down early

thanks for the cudos...


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 2, 2010)

That was something. Trees vs. Daniel Murphy, looks like Murph won.


----------



## 046 (Jul 2, 2010)

Daniel... WOW... nice job putting video together!!!


----------



## murphy4trees (Jan 16, 2012)

*celebrating my ego*

for whatever reason this thread never got much play when it was put up a year and a half ago.. giving it a bump for those new to the site and my ego (of course)...


----------



## treemandan (Jan 16, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> for whatever reason this thread never got much play when it was put up a year and a half ago.. giving it a bump for those new to the site and my ego (of course)...



What built The Pyramids? A gigantic slab of ego along with a heeping helping of fear. The two go hand in hand. Think about it. Who would get out of bed for anything less?

But don't take that the wrong way Murph. Hitler you ain't. Yer doing a fine job.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 17, 2012)

murphy4trees said:


> for whatever reason this thread never got much play when it was put up a year and a half ago.. giving it a bump for those new to the site and my ego (of course)...



That's funny.. I can't help but notice both you and AA don't seem to like it when nobody pays attention to you... 

and that Cougar Mellencamp is REALLY dating you man! lol.


----------

